# Temp light flashing..again..



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

before i go and spend $440 on a HL radiator, i want some opinions.

I was out riding w/ a friend on wed. i hit a decent hole, mostly water. then we just did some normal riding. my temp light came on, even @ 30mph runs across a field. ive put a fan switch on it. ive put engine ice in it. 

this has happened before. then i never had an issue once i put the fan switch on. and i greased the connection to the pod which controls the temp/fi signals... did everything i thought necessary.

it was about 70 out when we were riding, and i was going fairly slow when it came on. i could feel the quad was hot, but i had no coolant wanting to escape from the bottle, etc. thermostat is fine. 

i dont want to ruin this quad. but i dont want to keep dumping money into it and wasting my time working on it. if i cant ride the **** thing for hours on end w/o worrying about it, i might as well get the radiator... i dont want my radiator on my rack, i use my quad too much to lose the space. 

/rant. help!


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i have never had the temp light come on but im about to put an oil cooler on mine anyways. u mount it right in front of the radiator and i've heard it can lower the temp about 30-40 deg. somthin to think about cause im not going to relocate my radiator either. cost is under 100$ too


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i can handle that. but im sure its a PITA, ive seen some threads on it, looks like a lotta messn around... lol


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

steeler said:


> i have never had the temp light come on but im about to put an oil cooler on mine anyways. u mount it right in front of the radiator and i've heard it can lower the temp about 30-40 deg. somthin to think about cause im not going to relocate my radiator either. cost is under 100$ too


im going to do that too this is what i ordered for the oil cooler

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260545558506&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0509608310&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

and this for the radiator

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0431434306&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and a gauge

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280508617417&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

that going to work good to keep those temps down elpinto88, 
twisted10.....why do you think its a pita? looks alot easier than relocating your radiator to me


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Put a temp gauge on it and monitor it. If its not running hot but the light comes on,you will know with the temp gauge.


----------



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

Could try an aftermarket water impeller , they are suppose to increase water flow by 22-26 %. I have read some good reviews on them. prices are around 59.99


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

rancher said:


> Could try an aftermarket water impeller , they are suppose to increase water flow by 22-26 %. I have read some good reviews on them. prices are around 59.99


 There is a thread somwhere on here where we all dicussed these and decided that they would actually raise temps by not letting the water stay in the radiator long enough to cool off


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i think im going to do the oil cooler. 

what do i get for lines through? do i need to have them made? 

im really dumbfounded kawi hasnt addressed this issue, seems like a pretty common problem....

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PRM-69189/?rtype=10 found this, prolly will order it. just not sure where to mount it... ive heard some people putting them in front of the radiator, guess i can give it a shot.

or they have the atv one... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PRM-1008/?rtype=10


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

For the lines you can buy cut-to-length hose at your local auto parts store


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i just ordered the perma cool #1007 and adapter #189 from summit. was around $83 shipped. 

prolly mount it up towards the top of the radiator or someplace. really looking forward to pulling the plastics off again... lol... god that sux!


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE (May 25, 2010)

Have you check the relay switch under seat mine kept get n hot had engine ice clean radiator out real good come to find out relay was defaulty. Have heard to do a way with relay all together an put a fuse in its place. After new relay I haven't had n e trouble an ride for hours In some nasty mud!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

u mean the fan relay? my fan works fine, i also have it hooked up to run constant via a switch. 

got my oil cooler, just waiting on the adapter... its nearly 90 degrees here this week, so i'll find out real quick if this is the solution.


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE (May 25, 2010)

Cool let me know how that works out.. An some pics of where you mount it..good luck


----------

